# Linux Ftp Server !



## schoko (4. September 2002)

hi, also ich such einen linux ftp server der mit serv-u vergleichbar ist ! der server sollte aber unter windoof konfigurierbar sein ! also zB nur die config des servers ! am besten wäre wenn der server fernadmin hätte muss aber nicht unbedingt sein ! das wichtigeste ist , das er so wie serv-u ist , also das man ihn nicht installen braucht um ihn zu starten ... also das man nur die exe ausführen muss damit der server läuft ! wichtig ist dann halt noch das er in windows configbar sein muss ! wäre echt sau geil wenn jemand von euch so ein ftp server kennt !

BIG THX FOR HELP !


----------



## Christian Fein (4. September 2002)

Da Linux ein richtiges Server OS ist, gibts auch keine Playmobil FTP die nur mit 
exe klicken laufen.

Bzw es gibt keine .exe für Linux.

Wenn du nen richtigen FTP willst bist du mit proftpd bestens bedient aber dieser muss konfiguriert werden.

PS: Linux konfiguration kannst du auch gern über Windows machen, sind alles Textfiles.
Oder über ssh auf den Server in die Shell aber die konfiguration ist nicht ohne wenn mann sich nicht damit befasst.

Wenn du nen alles offen unkonfigurierten FTP haben willst, nimm windows, linux ist ein Server OS nicht son tüddelkram


----------



## schoko (4. September 2002)

hi, also ich will den server configen und halt danach ausführen ... undzwar ohne den irgendwie installen zu müssen! also die vor konifgurierte "exe" auf nenn linux server schieben und das ding starten ...
sry wenn ich hier ******** laber aber ich bin totaler linux n00b !


----------



## Christian Fein (4. September 2002)

schoko hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hi, also ich will den server configen und halt danach ausführen ... undzwar ohne den irgendwie installen zu müssen



Oehm nochmals. Kein FTP Server muss nicht installiert werden, da hast du pech.



> ! also die vor konifgurierte "exe" auf nenn linux server schieben und das ding starten ...
> sry wenn ich hier ******** laber aber ich bin totaler linux n00b !



Auch hier nochmal:
1. Linux Programme sind keine exe dateien. Es gibt keine Exe dateien.

Es gibt ausführbare Dateien, ok aber 
es gibt keinen FTP Server der als einfaches ausführbares Programm daherkommt.

Also sorry aber es gibt sowas nicht.
Du bekommst Richtige FTP Server mit Ausgeklügeltem Zugriffsrechten usw.
Alles das was du von deinem Hoster kennst.

Wieso gibts keine "eben anklickbaren FTP Server"!
Weil die meisten Linux user sich gern näher mit Konfiguration beschäftigen und dann lieber einen richtigen FTP Server laufen lassen.
Das eben mal "Quick & Dirty" liegt eher  beim Windows User

So schwierig ists nicht wenn mann sich einfach mal ransetzt.


----------



## JoFl (11. September 2002)

Oder einmal etwas anders, um dem ganzen einmal etwas näher zu kommen, denn die obrige Diskussion führt zu keinem Ergebnis 

Du kannst auch .rpms verwenden, also im Prinzip ne Art Installationsprogramm, ohne, dass du etwas kompilieren musst. Somit kannst du zumindest mal den FTP-Server installieren.
Danach ist der Server schonmal startfähig. Du musst ihn halt nur noch konfigurieren.

Da du von den Konfigs wahrscheinlich auch nicht so die Ahnung haben wirst, kannst du auch WEBMIN nutzen, um das Teil zu konfigurieren, Auch wenn ich damit nicht unbedingt die besten Erfahrungen gemacht habe (selbst reingeschrieben läuft meist besser, da man da weiss, was man reinschreibt).
Webmin findest du unter http://www.webmin.com

Wenn der Server aber richtig und stabil laufen soll, kann ich dir auch nur sagen, dass du dir einmal die HowTos anschauen solltest und dein Linux mal richtig konfigurieren solltest, so dass es auch sauber läuft.
Schaden kann es nie, ganz im Gegenteil. Man entdeckt immer wieder lustige Sachen, die man noch machen kann.


----------



## RespecT (1. Juli 2003)

*Folgendes!*

Ich glaubedas sich der Herr Kollege nicht richtig ausdrücken hatt können!

Ich bin nähmlich auf der selben suche! allerdings kanns ich erklären!

1. Ich möchte auf einem Linuxrechner mit fixer IP-Adresse, unterschidliche Internetbenutzer mit unterschiedlichen Passwörtern, Ornder auf diesem Rechner freigeben! Also z.B:
_ftp://123.56.1.85/files/_ 

Gibt es da ein Linux Tool bzw. kann das Linux?

2. Wenn das geht dann wünscht siche unser Kollege das er über einen normalen Windows PC dieses Tool Konfigurieren kann! Also z.B. mit PCAnywehre! nur geht das zwischen Windows und Linux! gibts PCAnywhere für Linux? 

Danke im voraus und LG
Berndi


----------



## JohannesR (1. Juli 2003)

1) Natürlich kann Linux sowas, wie Lirion schon gesagt hat, ist Linux ein Server-OS, kein Server ohne ordentlichen FTPD.

2) Wir Lirion auch schon sagte, kann man Linux ganz wunderbar per SSH konfigurieren, Google mal nach puTTy.

*beweisebeseitig*
Lirion: Wieso?


----------



## Thomas Kuse (1. Juli 2003)

http://www.uk.research.att.com/vnc/download.html

Dort gibt's alles was man braucht für VNC (virtual network computing) Das ist so in der Art von PC-Anywhere!


----------



## Dario Linsky (2. Juli 2003)

> 1. Ich möchte auf einem Linuxrechner mit fixer IP-Adresse, unterschidliche Internetbenutzer mit unterschiedlichen Passwörtern, Ornder auf diesem Rechner freigeben! Also z.B:
> ftp://123.56.1.85/files/


Ich würde mal behaupten, dass das evtl. auch mit einer VPN-Verbindung machbar sein sollte. Kommt ganz darauf an, wieviele Clients darauf zugreifen sollen. Wenn das nur ein paar Leute aus Deinem Bekanntenkreis sein sollen, wird sich ein FTP-Server dafür u. U. gar nicht unbedingt lohnen.

PS: @boom: Kann's sein, dass Du heute irgendwie Schwierigkeiten hast, User auseinander zu halten?


----------

